# Cloth diapers



## Mommysoaper (Feb 25, 2013)

In between soaping and "mommying" I was able to make some diapers for my youngest.  I had made some for her when she was first born, but she grew out of them and we moved to a different state and then I had to deal with a medical issue.  Finally made her some pretty ones and she loves 'em!  Anyone else like to sew cloth diapers?


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 25, 2013)

Those look great!  My sis just ordered 20 cloth ones like that.  She is anxiously waiting for them to come.  Good job!


----------



## Mommysoaper (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks!  I waited til JoAnn's had a sale on the fabrics so I got a good deal.  now I just have to restrain myself from making more.:-D


----------



## three_little_fishes (Feb 25, 2013)

Those are so cute!!! I just finished going through all of my cloth diapers since we don't use them anymore. My youngest is using the potty now and we haven't found anything that my almost 5 year old doesn't go right through. I pulled out 53 girly diapers for a friend yesterday and over 75 boyish to donate to someone. Didn't even count the gender neutral, just split them up.  I MAY have had a diaper obsession!

ETA: I can't sew worth a hoot. That's probably a good thing.


----------



## sweethavenarts (Feb 25, 2013)

Man, I've made a bunch of those for my kiddos. And training pants. And just got rid of em all, the little est just toilet trained! WHOOT!


----------



## Mommysoaper (Feb 25, 2013)

I am anxiously awaiting potty training!  She's only 14 months though so i'm trying to be patient.  She's my fourth and I am ready to be done with baby stuff I think.  I know later I'll probably miss it but right now I'm ready to be done with diapers and diaper bags and such!

I did get a pattern to make training pants too so hopefully they'll work pretty good.  ;-)


----------



## marghewitt (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow they are beautiful. You are very talented! I used something called a diaper wrap, wrapped over cloth diapers some 26 years ago.


----------



## Sammi_552 (Feb 25, 2013)

Those are just too darn cute!


----------



## Lindy (Feb 25, 2013)

I actually want to learn how to make them so I can sell them as well.  I bought one for my niece and loved it!


----------



## Mommysoaper (Feb 25, 2013)

marghewitt said:


> Wow they are beautiful. You are very talented! I used something called a diaper wrap, wrapped over cloth diapers some 26 years ago.


They still make something like that I think.  I used prefold cloth diapers on my daughter when she was a newborn and just made some waterproof diaper covers to go over top.   The diaper covers may be like what you had.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Feb 25, 2013)

Lindy said:


> I actually want to learn how to make them so I can sell them as well.  I bought one for my niece and loved it!


They're not too hard to make and I think it's fun.  I got the pattern for the diapers in the pic from a book at JoAnn Fabrics.  They have a section of fabric dedicated to cloth diapering called "Babyville."  The book was on sale and so were the fabrics.  When I made the diaper covers and smaller diapers I actually used a pattern I got for free online.


----------



## three_little_fishes (Feb 26, 2013)

Mommysoaper said:


> They still make something like that I think.  I used prefold cloth diapers on my daughter when she was a newborn and just made some waterproof diaper covers to go over top.   The diaper covers may be like what you had.




I used flat diapers and covers a lot. Loved them!! I had 2 coveted, popular brand name diapers that begin with a G and end with a mama. :razz: Those things were sooooooo soft and amazing. No way could I afford an entire diaper stash of them though. So I found a friend who could make a knock off for me! Plus, she made them into what I call my left handed diapers so the snaps were on the side that worked better for me. I was just rubbing those across my cheek the other day. Lol!


----------



## hoegarden (Feb 26, 2013)

Last time, the clother diaper is just a square cloth folded into diaper and pin up (just like what you see in cartoons).

I still find that useful.

Mommysoaper, i think your diapers look amazing. I wish i know sewing too. I didn't know such a thing exits in the first place!


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 26, 2013)

Lindy I sent you a pm with a link.....


----------



## gratia (Feb 26, 2013)

Those are cute.  With my last daughter, I wanted to make cloth diapers and I thought it would be neat to start a diaper service business.  I looked into everything and then "remembered" that I didn't know how to sew haha.  I made one prototype and that is as far as I got.


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeh knowing how to sew would be a bonus in having a diaper manufacturing business!


----------



## Mommysoaper (Feb 27, 2013)

As with anything, there are alot of rules and regs regarding sewing and selling your own cloth diapers.  Also, people can get mighty uppity if they think you infringed on "their" design.  Frustrating to say the least!  I thought about selling diapers a couple of years ago, but decided it was too much hassle.  I had an etsy shop at the time where I sold handmade rag dolls and knit/crocheted items.  It was fun, but very time consuming!  (kinda like soaping! :wink Anyway, at least I can still make them for my little one. or give as gifts!


----------



## Lindy (Feb 28, 2013)

2lilboots - thank you.....

Mommysoaper it is amazing how people think that just because they are making something they own all the rights to it.  You see it in soaping all the time too.  Someone is claiming to have invented doing the little hearts on top 3 years after I had seen it for the first time.  No they didn't come after me, but they did go after a fellow soaper.


----------



## tryanything (Mar 3, 2013)

Sigh.  Those are pretty.  I can kind of sew but I'm too scared to try making diapers.  That and I tried doing adjustable diapers in the beginning with my first baby but she was so fricking tiny she wouldn't fit into them, even on their smallest setting.  So we just use prefolds and covers.  I have bought some pretty homemade covers though.


----------

